# New Spilo



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

My new Spilo is regaining his colours day by day and he is eating like a pig!!!!!

He is a beautifull little bastard....


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> My new Spilo is regaining his colours day by day and he is eating like a pig!!!!!
> 
> He is a beautifull little bastard....:laugh:
> 
> ...


They are my favorites too gold spilo's or macs, and generally they have a good temprament...

nice pick up and good luck with your beauty

greetz

William


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's beautiful i like it nice pic


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

nice!!!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That is one awesome looking fish. If I were to get yet another piranha, a spilo would be next on my wish list.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice, he is going to be a monster


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking Spilo.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

killa spilo jim nice one


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

looks great!! How big is he?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

where the hell are the plants in that tank jim


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

nice one keep up the good work man....


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

can you post pix w/ flash and w/out flash...that pic is too yellowish...


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

Hes a nice gold dollar


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What a beauty - like a bar of gold









My Manny was supposed to be a Spilo (according to the ad) - not that I'm complaining (on the contrary), but seeing that fish really makes me wonder how it would be to own a Gold Spilo like that...


----------

